# TOTW how much daily for 8 week old puppy?



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

After reading posts for several months, I have learned a lot from this forum. I picked up my 8 week old V girl two days ago and she weighs about 9.5lbs. I have been giving her 2/3 cup of food 3 x a day. The breeder had her on Pro Plan and I picked up some TOTW puppy food. I have been mixing them 50/50. She seems to like the Pro Plan better but she does eat all of the TOTW. Anyway, is 2 cups a day accurate?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Each pup is going to be different. Your going to have to do trial and error to find the right amount.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, mi_fiveo... I noticed that this was your first post. Glad you joined in!! I agree with TexasRed on the amount to feed. You can rarely go by what it says on the package. The amount will vary with each individual dog, and of course, a lot depends on activity level and how many calories they are burning. If she seems hungry all the time and she looks very "ribby" then feed her some more. If she's getting pudgy, cut back on the calories. It's just like people, really.


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, she seems ravenous, going to bump it up a little.


----------

